# Axolotl Planted tank



## Batmantha (May 27, 2012)

Hi, I currently have 1 Axolotl in a Juwel Reckord tank but I decided to upgrade and have bought a Juwel Rio 125. 
I'm hoping to have it 'natural' look like I have in my tropical tank
So I'm looking for suggestions on hides, substrate and easy to grow plants.

I have a few different types of Java fern I plan on putting in there and I have been told I should go for sand for the Axos tank over fine gravel. Would sand still be ok planting wise? I don't want a heap of plants in there, maybe a sword or two and some Water Wisteria? Trying to find a ground cover plant that is easy to grow so any suggestions on that would be great too.

What sand do people use? Just the normal play sand from Bunnings? with flourish tabs in it?

My New Tank - with the wood I bought to put in it









Also has anyone ever glued sand to PVC piping before? Thinking about doing that to give to them some caves I figured if I glued some moss and the sand from the substrate they would look more natural

Thanks!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd check in at the planted tank section for you plant questions. Many people used pool filter sand but I am not sure that would be ok. Here is a care sheet;

http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/Care-Sheets/Frogs-Amphibians/Axolotl/


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

You definitely want sand and not gravel. Gravel causes impaction. I think sand covered pipes might be kind of rough. They are very delicate. How big is your axolotl now?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe you could tie moss off on the outside of the pipes or some Java ferns.


----------

